# Gospel Pass audax Chepstow



## Banjo (21 Feb 2011)

Having done my first audax on saturday (Snowdrop) I enjoyed the relaxed friendly atmosphere and the wide range of bikes and riders was amazing .Young fit looking guys on carbon racers alongside people on folders tandems touring bikes singlespeed etc etc . Didnt see a trycycle or a "bent" but I am sure they wouldnt have looked out of place.

looking at doing more and found the Gospel pass ride 5th march from Chepstow and the Rhondda Traverse 10th April from Merthyr. 

Just wondered if anyone had done them and had any comments.

I can strongly recommend the snowdrop, quiet roads 120km well organized nice countryside.The fact it sold out long before the day says it all really which is why i am planning ahead a few months.


----------



## SheilaH (22 Feb 2011)

Gospel pass is a great ride. Take mudguards.


----------



## vorsprung (22 Feb 2011)

Last/Only time I rode the Gospel Pass 150km it was like this on the top of Hay Buff
(that's not me in the photo...this is a photo from the audax uk website)
I walked about 5 miles dragging my bike through snow drifts
The rest of the route was clear and it was fairly warm but the top of the Gospel Pass was white


----------



## Banjo (22 Feb 2011)

I am hoping for shorts and a light jersey type of day but fingers crossed  

PS I have had a look at your audax website vorsprung ,some interesting stuff. I cant see me ever doing one longer than 200 km though. 150 will be plenty for just now.


----------



## Tynan (23 Feb 2011)

vorsprung said:


> Last/Only time I rode the Gospel Pass 150km it was like this on the top of Hay Buff
> (that's not me in the photo...this is a photo from the audax uk website)
> I walked about 5 miles dragging my bike through snow drifts
> The rest of the route was clear and it was fairly warm but the top of the Gospel Pass was white



I enjoyed that picture very very much, thank-you, it looks like there's some more snow/ice/hail coming fro those clouds


----------



## Ian H (23 Feb 2011)

It's a very nice ride and I shall be hanging around at the start. You might even see me waving a camera somewhere on Hay Bluff.


----------

